# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Introduce Yourself! >  New member =)

## Atrax

Hi guys I just wanted to introduce myself and my babies  :Very Happy: 
I'm from Slovenia/Europe, Slovenia borders to Italy and Austria. I have 50 tarantulas, one Bearded Dragon called Ziggy and one baby Ball Python that I bought today, I'm so excited about it  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana: 

While I'm at it I'll post few pics:















My lovely Dragon Ziggy:





If anyone would like to see pics of some of my T's you can go to my FB albums and check them out. Link: http://www.facebook.com/photos.php?id=1509805526

I'm excited to learn as much as I can about BP's and hope I can share my pics and other wonderful things that my "snakie" does!

Comments are appreciated!  :Razz:

----------


## Juliemay13

Welcome!  :Smile:   Thanks for the pics-they are beautiful!

----------

Atrax (05-08-2011)

----------


## Atrax

> Welcome!   Thanks for the pics-they are beautiful!


Thank you very much!  :Very Happy:  I love all my babies! :Embarassed:

----------


## TheWinWizard

Welcome to the family. Any questions feel free to ask them brother.

----------

Atrax (05-08-2011)

----------


## dr del

:Welcome:  to the site  :Tip of the Hat: 

V cute pics.  :Very Happy: 

If you need help with anything just ask and we'll try and help.  :Good Job: 


dr del

----------

Atrax (05-08-2011)

----------


## dragonboy4578

Welcome to Bp.net..... :Very Happy:

----------


## Atrax

Thanks for a warm welcome guys/gals  :Razz:  
I'm happy to be a part of this wonderful community!  :Good Job: 

 :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:

----------


## Atrax

I've just noticed that I didn't put this thread in the right section of the forums.  :Please:

----------


## Cendalla

Welcome and thanks for posting the pics. Your new baby is a cutie! :Smile:

----------

Atrax (05-08-2011)

----------


## Atrax

> Welcome and thanks for posting the pics. Your new baby is a cutie!


Thank you Cendalla, I think he's a cutie too, but I'm biased.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## rexrem

Welcome! Nice collection you have there!!!

----------


## Popeye

:Welcome:  Lots of excellent information on this site. Any questions just ask.  :Smile: 
Awesome pictures.  :Good Job:

----------


## Simple Man

Welcome to BP.net! Great photos  :Smile:  The sombrero pic should be submitted to Herp of the month!

Regards,

B

----------

Atrax (05-09-2011)

----------


## Vypyrz

Hello, and  :Welcome:  to BP.net...

----------

Atrax (05-09-2011)

----------


## Boanerges

Welcome to BP.net  :Salute:

----------

Atrax (05-09-2011)

----------


## dsirkle

Welcome to the site. I'm sure that you will enjoy having a ball python.  :Smile:

----------

Atrax (05-09-2011)

----------


## Atrax

Thanks guys, I never thought I would get so many replies.  :Embarassed:  This site is awesome!  :Snake:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Taz:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Snake: 






> Welcome to BP.net! Great photos  The sombrero pic should be submitted to Herp of the month!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> B


Really?  :Very Happy:  I will submit it than to POTM  :Very Happy:

----------


## Atrax

I just measured my baby and he is 46cm long.  :Smile:  Does anyone know approximately how old should he be at this size?
Thanks for answers! :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:

----------


## Atrax

Can anyone tell me is my ball python a normal one (morph?)? :Confused:  :Confused: 
Thanks for answers!  :Smile:

----------


## Kymberli

Welcome to the site and the addiction! Adorable BP and I love the sombrero on your bearded dragon  :Smile:  And yes, it looks to be a normal or "wild type" BP.

----------


## Atrax

Maybe this will sound like a stupid question, but what is "wild type"?

Thanks for replying!  :Smile:

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

It's what we call "normal" BPs that are not a proven color morph. The more common wild types have the pattern that yours does with some "alien heads" along the sides. The markings that look like an alien head with eyes.

----------


## boasandballs

that is a cool hide, and welcome

----------


## Kymberli

"Wild type" is simply another name for a "normal". Wild type is how nature intended ball pythons to look like.  :Smile:  They are what you TYPICALLY would find in the wild.

----------


## Atrax

Nice! Thanks for answers guys/gals! ;D
I'll post few new pics of my BP in a minute!

----------


## Atrax

Here are some pics as I promised.  :Embarassed: 

First time exploring  :Razz: 














 :Snake:  :Bowdown:

----------


## Munizfire

shes beautiful!
i love the fact that she isn't as fat as pretty much every other B.P. (i know, i know, she is still young)

seems adorable

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

> shes beautiful!
> i love the fact that she isn't as fat as pretty much every other B.P. (i know, i know, she is still young)
> 
> seems adorable


I recently saw an add for a bearded dragon. In this add the girl stated that her dragon was nice and thin instead of round, and didn't look all fat and unhealthy like other people's dragons because she didn't feed it as much.... 

I didn't agree with that either..

----------


## Atrax

> I recently saw an add for a bearded dragon. In this add the girl stated that her dragon was nice and thin instead of round, and didn't look all fat and unhealthy like other people's dragons because she didn't feed it as much.... 
> 
> I didn't agree with that either..


Poor beardie!  :Sad: 
Beardies are fat bodied lizards and are supposed to be "round"  :Smile:  as are ball pythons as I've heard. I've read that BP's are the "fattest" of all pythons, considering their size.  :Smile:

----------


## Atrax

> shes beautiful!
> i love the fact that she isn't as fat as pretty much every other B.P. (i know, i know, she is still young)
> 
> seems adorable



Thanks  :Embarassed: 
Yes he is still small, 46cm from snout to tip of the tail. Does anyone know how old he is, considering his size? :Confused: 
Does he look healthy?

----------


## Munizfire

> I recently saw an add for a bearded dragon. In this add the girl stated that her dragon was nice and thin instead of round, and didn't look all fat and unhealthy like other people's dragons because she didn't feed it as much.... 
> 
> I didn't agree with that either..


i just got informed on the girth health... lol

----------


## Miss Tuniwha

welcome welcome!!  sounds like a nice little "family" you have there..

and loving that last photo  :Razz:

----------


## Atrax

> welcome welcome!!  sounds like a nice little "family" you have there..
> 
> and loving that last photo


Thanks!  :Very Happy:  
Yes my little "family" is doing great, I hope first BP feeding will go well, I'll try it in a day or two. :Dancin' Banana:  :Taz:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Atrax

> Thanks 
> Yes he is still small, 46cm from snout to tip of the tail. Can anyone guesstimate how old he is, considering his size?
> Does he look healthy?


*bump*
Can anyone answer these two questions please? Thanks a bunch guys!  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

At 46 cm he's as long as a yearling but he isn't as thick as he could be. Ball pythons are one of the very snakes that it's nearly impossible to over feed. They eat a lot and gain weight through the summer but during breeding season, many will go off feed or eat only every 2 weeks or so. Because of this, it's best to offer food at least weekly or every 5-6 days to fatten them up. That way if they go on that feed strike, any weight loss will be insignificant. 

He looks healthy so as long as all the stats in the enclosure are correct, I wouldn't worry about him. I would however, offer his favorite food every 5-6 days to get some weight on him. Unlike many boas and blood pythons, you can't over feed a BP as long as there are enough days between feedings for digestion. They do not become fat or obese like some snakes can. Most BPs you see in stores are fed what we call a maintenance diet. Just enough meals to survive but it keeps them thin and unhealthy. People think that because an adult red tail boa does well on one or 2 feeder rabbits a month, that BPs are the same with mice and rats, but that isn't true at all.

----------

Kymberli (05-10-2011)

----------


## Atrax

> At 46 cm he's as long as a yearling but he isn't as thick as he could be. Ball pythons are one of the very snakes that it's nearly impossible to over feed. They eat a lot and gain weight through the summer but during breeding season, many will go off feed or eat only every 2 weeks or so. Because of this, it's best to offer food at least weekly or every 5-6 days to fatten them up. That way if they go on that feed strike, any weight loss will be insignificant. 
> 
> He looks healthy so as long as all the stats in the enclosure are correct, I wouldn't worry about him. I would however, offer his favorite food every 5-6 days to get some weight on him. Unlike many boas and blood pythons, you can't over feed a BP as long as there are enough days between feedings for digestion. They do not become fat or obese like some snakes can. Most BPs you see in stores are fed what we call a maintenance diet. Just enough meals to survive but it keeps them thin and unhealthy. People think that because an adult red tail boa does well on one or 2 feeder rabbits a month, that BPs are the same with mice and rats, but that isn't true at all.



Thanks a lot for your answer, it means a lot to me!  :Good Job:  :Bowdown: 
I will try to feed him a fuzzy today, I hope he'll take it. It will be the first feeding since I brought him home! Wish me luck!  :Smile:

----------

